# Barks and cries when left alone in back yard but not in my apartment



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I moved to a new apartment 1 year ago and it has a shared back yard. My 22 month old V and we have spent a lot of time together in back yard but if I leave him there alone, 95% of the time he barks or cries. He is fine being alone in my apartment. I thought that he would get used to being in the back yard alone but even if I'm gone for only 10 minutes he barks or cries. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Vizslas from my limited experience have a very strong need for den security. The apartment is its den and your locking it out when you go out. 

I was able to have mine go in and out a doggy door as they pleased. So never had your issues. Time and slowly increasing the time spent alone in the backyard may improve things. Start with short periods and slowly increase.


----------

